# Mejorar encendido del auto



## ppaappoo

Hola, hace tiempo que estoy pensando en esos sistemas de encendido multichispa para el auto. Se me ocurrio intercalar un ascilador entre los platinos y na bobina, es decir, normalmete el platino manda un pico de 12v a la bobina y esta lo transformadorrma en 15000v para que salte la chispa en la bujia. La idea es que ese pico de 12v entre en un oscilador y lo multiplique para que a la bobina le lleguen varios picos de 12v y asi generar varias chispas en cambio de una.

La duda es, que tipo de oscilador me combiene usa, un 555 o algo con transistores?
Vale la pena hacer esto o el tiempo que dura una chispa es tan pequeño que no se puede dibidir en varias chispas?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

se me hace que asi como lo planteas no es efectivo.

en el foro, por algun lado, alguien comento que una buena forma de mejorar el encendido es subiendo la tension suministrada a las bujias. recuerdo una frase: le puse cables de bujias normales y en la oscuridad parecia un arbol de navidad, saltaban chispas al block del motor por todos lados, poca aislacion en los cables(estoy parafraseando)

saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055

Un NE555 podría funcionar, pero le deberás poner un condensador de poca capacidad para crear una frecuencia bastante alta si quieres crear barios picos a la salida de la bobina antes de que vuelva a cerrar el platino, paciencia.
POSDATA: También te puedes comprar un coche un poco más moderno, ya que los platinos son un ``poquito antiguos´´, (era broma)


----------



## ppaappoo

Bueno, aca encontre algo bastante interesante. Es un driver para generar un arco voltaico a partir de una bobina. 

*555 + 2N3055 Ignition Coil Driver*


Aca en el video se como puede modificarse la frecuencia de la chispa usando un par de potenciometros. El condensador en el pin numero 2 del 555 es de o.1uF se puede achicar para tener una frecuencia mayor.

Este es el circuito en si.







 De esta manera el transistor exita todo el tiempo al primario de la bobina, hay que buscar la manera de que el osilador dependa del pulso del distribuidor. 
Esto se puede lograr inercalando los contactos del distribuidor en la rama negativa de la bobina para que cierre y abra el circuito de la misma mientras el oscilador que fuicionando constantemente.

Este fragmento traducido de la pagina explica el funcionamiento.



> Aquí esta un circuito muy simple que le proporcionan alta tensión (15-40kV) de chispas con una bobina de encendido común. La entrada es 12VDC en torno a 5 a 6 amperios. Minimo produce chispas que son alrededor de 3 / 4 "a 1" de longitud. Un transistor de potencia NPN 2N3055 se pulsa con una señal de onda cuadrada que viene de la IC temporizador 555. La frecuencia de los pulsos depende de las resistencias entre los pines 7 y 8 y entre los pines 7 y 6. El pulso es también dependiente del condensador. Usted puede experimentar con estos valores. Trate de insertar un pequeño condensador para aumentar la frecuencia. A diferentes frecuencias las chispas que va a cambiar ciertas características. En una alta frecuencia de las chispas se engordan, pero más corto de longitud. A frecuencias más bajas de la chispa, pero tal vez más delgada. Arme a mi proyecto en un circuito sin soldadura. Usted puede usar lo que quiera. El condensador debe ser una tántalo o tipo Mylon, pero esto no es absolutamente necesario. Un tipo de cerámica debería funcionar bien con tal de que la temperatura no es demasiado alto a su alrededor.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

pero ese circuito es para usarse fuera de un vehiculo, todo lo asociado a la bobina es lo que hacen los platinos o el cdi de los autos


----------



## radni

Siento desilucionarte pero ese circuito no cumple con tus expectativas ya el circuito éste es para generar chispas de alta tensión para jugar y no para el encendido de un motor a explosión ya que la frecuencia que necesitas que se emitan las chispas para que se produzca la ignicion no solamente dependen de la tension sinó de la energia es decir 1°) la primera chispa que se emite va a encender porque el capacitor que regula el tiempo de descarga del 555 se encuentra descargado a cero volt por lo tanto la bobina tuvo el tiempo necesario para acumular la energia pero las sucesivas disminuyen el tiempo a la mitad por lo tanto la energia disminuye a la mitad y 2°)la velocidad de crecimiento de la corriente depende de la tensión aplicada con 12 V de bateria no tenés ese ¨"tiempo de recarga" lo suficientemente corto como para que la segunda chispa se produzca en una posición del piston adecuada para producir la ignición (chispa secundaria totalmente atrasada para producir una explosión en el cilindro) solamente te funcionaria a muy bajas revoluciones del motor donde no es necesario una segunda chispa para regularizar la marcha .
La idea llevala adelante con un circuito de descarga capacitiva de alta energia con un conversor de 12 a 400 V y descargando el capacitor con un medio puente de mosfet.
Suerte y busca circuitos en Tio Google que hay de todo tipo y color.


----------



## ppaappoo

Bueno gracias. Pero si me desilucionaste, jajaj.




radni dijo:


> Siento desilucionarte pero ese circuito no cumple con tus expectativas ya el circuito éste es para generar chispas de alta tensión para jugar y no para el encendido de un motor a explosión ya que la frecuencia que necesitas que se emitan las chispas para que se produzca la ignicion no solamente dependen de la tension sinó de la energia es decir 1°) la primera chispa que se emite va a encender porque el capacitor que regula el tiempo de descarga del 555 se encuentra descargado a cero volt por lo tanto la bobina tuvo el tiempo necesario para acumular la energia pero las sucesivas disminuyen el tiempo a la mitad por lo tanto la energia disminuye a la mitad y 2°)la velocidad de crecimiento de la corriente depende de la tensión aplicada con 12 V de bateria no tenés ese ¨"tiempo de recarga" lo suficientemente corto como para que la segunda chispa se produzca en una posición del piston adecuada para producir la ignición (chispa secundaria totalmente atrasada para producir una explosión en el cilindro) solamente te funcionaria a muy bajas revoluciones del motor donde no es necesario una segunda chispa para regularizar la marcha .
> La idea llevala adelante con un circuito de descarga capacitiva de alta energia con un conversor de 12 a 400 V y descargando el capacitor con un medio puente de mosfet.
> Suerte y busca circuitos en Tio Google que hay de todo tipo y color.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

lo qeu dijo radni era lo qeu queria decir pero no sabia como explicarlo

saludos


----------



## ppaappoo

Ese retardo para la segunda chispa depende solo del condensador del 555?

Porque el tema es, la bobina toma 12v de la bateria para generar unos 15000 - 30000v en la bujia, todo esto comandado por el platino. Lo qe me interesa hacer es partir ese pulso de 12v que entrega el platino en varios pulsos mas pequeños. Eso lo logro mediante el 2N3055 que hace las veces de interruptor. Despues solo nesecito un ascilador que comande el 2N3055 a una frecuencia muy alta, en este caso el 555.
Perdoname que insista con esto pero no entiendo donde interviene el capacitor para no poder generar la determinada cantidad de pulsos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

llega un 555 a la frecuencia que necesita un motor a altas revoluciones??


----------



## ppaappoo

Ver, lo que quiero hacer es esto



el cuadrado que dice "interruptor electronico" es lo que quiero agregar seria como una especie de rele conectado a un ascilador para que en el tiempo que dura la chispa del platino este rele abra y cierre el circuito varias veces. Oviamente que algo mecanico como un rele no va a durar ni una acelerada, ja.


----------



## radni

Respuesta a ppaappoo
El capacitor del 555 no interviene en forma directa, quizás no me expresé totalmente claro la limitante es la velocidad de variacion de la corriente en el primario de la bobina de encendido, como la tension aplicada sobre el primario de la bobina es baja 12 V la energia acumulada entre dos chispas consecutivas es baja, si tratás que esto no suceda (le querés dar mas tiempo para que la bobina se "cargue" de energía) la segunda chispa saltará a destiempo cuando yá el piston se encuentra descendiendo dentro del cilindro con lo que las condiciones para que se produzca la explosión ya no son las correctas (segunda chispa no origina combustión) .
Pongo un ejemplo motor cuatro tiempos cuatro cilindros por lo tanto dos explosiones por vuelta supongamos 3600 rpm *360° =1.296.000 ° /60 Seg=21.600°/Seg dividimos por 1.000 para milisegundos 21.6 °/misec supongamos que se demora solamente 1msec en cargarse de energia la bobina la chispa se produciría 21.6° despues del punto muerto superior en general no enciende y suponiendo que encienda vas a quemar las valvulas de escape porque van a abrir con llama todavía en el cilindro y se van a soplar por temperatura.
Por lo tanto la unica forma de obtener un régimen de chispas mas alto es aumentar la tensión unas cuantas veces y asi disminuir el tiempo de "carga" de la bobina a un valor razonable y adecuado para lo que buscás.
Pensá que lo que es importante mejorar es la combustion a altos regímenes de revoluciones digamos 7200 rpm hacé las cuentas y verás.

Respuesta  a zeta_bola_1

El 555 llega al régimen que se necesita pero no es adecuado para el circuito que planteó ppaappoo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no te creas lo del rele, obviamente a mas xmas revoluciones todo el tiempo no se lo banca, puse un control de largada a un fiat uno, desiñado por mnicolau aca en el foro y comanda el corte con un rele, y hasta ahora se lo banca bastante bien

nos superpusimos con radni, lo de multiplicar la tension lo hablo alguien del foro, como ya comente antes no recuerdo quien ni en donde

suerte y saludos


----------



## radni

El dibujo que pusiste en el foro es lo que se conoce como ayudachispa no aumenta la frecuencia a la que podes emitir chispas sinó al aumentar la di/dt de la corriente que atraviesa la bobina mejora la energía de la chispa (este circuito se usaba antes para reemplazar a los platinos y eliminar los inconvenientes que en consecuencia traían , rebotes de los mismos. erosión de los contactos y fallas tanto en la apertura como en el cierre interponiendo resistencia de contacto y disminuyendo la I)


----------



## ppaappoo

Ha, bueno muchas gracias a los dos por las respuestas. Veo que no es efectiva la idea que tenia en mente, pero fue bueno debatir un rato sobre el tema.

Gracias.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

claro qeu si, muchas veces pueden salir buenas ideas


----------



## radni

ppaappoo tu idea es correcta lo que no fué correcto es la implementación


----------



## pakete86

Hola muchachos, yo hace tiempo realicé en un fiat 128 que tenía, un circuito para intercalar exactamente como el dibujo que colocó "ppaappoo", es un "Encendido Transistorizado",(consiste en 2 transistores) la ventaja de éste circuito es que por el platino solo circula una corriente muy pequeña, que es la que excita al primer transistor y entonces no se tienen pérdidas considerables de corriente en el primario de la bobina de ignición. ahi les mando 2 circuitos que pueden hacer.

Yo hice el de arriba, es el mas sencillo y funciona perfecto, les mando el pdf con la lista de materiales y la explicación, un detalle que noté en el funcionamiento del auto es que regulaba mejor y encima a menos vueltas y sin fallas, es decir regulaba "parejito" jeje
Espero les sirva


----------



## roudnhy

buenas me interesa este tema y en lo personal estuve probando algunos diseños y el que mejor funciono fue el circuito del encendido transistorizado con un 555 configurado como oscilador estable, en la pata 3 salida de frecuencia un mosfet que haga las veces de platino pero a una frecuencia alta y el pin 4 del 555 si lo ponemos a tierra para de oscilar con lo que tenemos que :si lo conectamos al platino oscilara solo cuando este se abra apenas termine de diseñar el circuito lo cuelgo


----------



## gustavo118888

los sistemas de platino son un problema que nunca va a tener solucion, la mejor manera es pasarse a un encendido electronico usando una bobina captadora o bien adaptando un distribuidor de otro vehiculo que pudiese servor cambiando partes como el engranaje o usar el mismo distsribuidor eliminar el sistema de platino e insertarle una bobina captadora con su estrella un modulo chevrolet ( de galleta ) ford o el que gustes y ya yo lo he hecho sobre todo a mercedes benz poniendole bobina captadora de ford sierra le cae perfecto con su estrella y es una maravilla el que este interesado aca estoy para aconsejar

por cierto no se podria sustituir la bobina captadora por un led receptor ?


----------



## JoniDf

gustavo118888 dijo:


> por cierto no se podria sustituir la bobina captadora por un led receptor ?


 
Hola , si no me equivoco si se puede , hay 3 tipos de encendidos que conosco : El de efecto Hall , El Inductivo y el optico que viene con una ventana q comunica el led emisor y el receptor trabaja parecido al hall con una ventana por cilindro !

Saludos !


----------



## Mr.X

Hola, tengo puesto en el auto este encendido y mejoro un poco, mi duda es si puedo poner una bobina de encendido electronico
Gracias


----------



## marianus

pakete86 dijo:


> Hola muchachos, yo hace tiempo realicé en un fiat 128 que tenía, un circuito para intercalar exactamente como el dibujo que colocó "ppaappoo", es un "Encendido Transistorizado",(consiste en 2 transistores) la ventaja de éste circuito es que por el platino solo circula una corriente muy pequeña, que es la que excita al primer transistor y entonces no se tienen pérdidas considerables de corriente en el primario de la bobina de ignición. ahi les mando 2 circuitos que pueden hacer.
> 
> Yo hice el de arriba, es el mas sencillo y funciona perfecto, les mando el pdf con la lista de materiales y la explicación, un detalle que noté en el funcionamiento del auto es que regulaba mejor y encima a menos vueltas y sin fallas, es decir regulaba "parejito" jeje
> Espero les sirva



senores doy fè de que este encendido anda muy bien, yo construì varios con algunos diodos mas pero es casi igual.

mejora el andar del automovil, lo he puesto en autos de 4 y 6 cilindros, no quema mas los platinos, tiene mejor chispa (color azul) y algunos dicen que mejora el consumo.


----------



## nacho_brc

para el que pregunto por el encendido por led.. queria comentar que se puede realizar facilmente.. pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que siempre en el distribuidor hay aceite y mugre.. si se tapa el led con algo de eso dejaria de funcionar.. lo mejor creo que seria el de efecto hall..


----------



## omi641964

hola mi nombre es Omar, y sumando comentarios les digo:
los sistemas multichipas solo funcionan en el momento del arranque, paso seguido la CPU cambia al modo normal modo normal de monochispa.
el principal inconveniente es la propia generación de chispa con la suficiente energía a altas revoluciones, ej:
en un motor de 4 cilindros girando a 6000 rpm genera 400hz, si a eso le sumamos por decir un multichispa que genere 5 por cada pulso para que se justifique estaríamos en 2000hz, el equivalente al de girar un motor a 30.000 rpm (18.000 en la F1), tal vez una bobina de ignición de un airbus 380 o un jumbo 767 llegaría a satisfacer esos requerimientos de energía. Recordemos que a mayor rpm la bobina no tiene el tiempo suficiente para energizarse. En resumen el sistema multichispa es solo y solamente para el momento del arranque, en donde podemos contar las rpm del motor con solo mirarlo.
Saludos a todos y espero haber sido claro


----------



## jose guillarte

marianus dijo:


> senores doy fè de que este encendido anda muy bien, yo construì varios con algunos diodos mas pero es casi igual.
> 
> mejora el andar del automovil, lo he puesto en autos de 4 y 6 cilindros, no quema mas los platinos, tiene mejor chispa (color azul) y algunos dicen que mejora el consumo.



Dios te bendiga Me podrias ayudar amigo vivo en venezuela y aqui la situacion esta dificil tengo un nissan patrol g60 año 79 y quiero hacerlo me podrias ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Aqui tenés uno con todos los detalles :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489/


----------



## chacin01

buenas noches. se que es algo tarde para comentar(años) pero la idea que quiere papo hacer esta bien. usar el mismo sistema de platinos pero que mande la señal a un circuito que por cada contacto de platino llegue 3 pulsos de alto voltaje a la bujia, es algo como "haz tu propio sistema  multichispa msd" pero made in home. yo he tenido esa idea e investigando en foros y foros encontré a una persona que me dijo: puedes adaptar el sistema multichispas de algunos motores que usan bobinas independientes con su propio control de multichispas o puedes comprar el sistema multichispas msd que esta a la venta. en fin volviendo al tema quiero decir que tienen razón en que el circuito no funcionaria a altas rpm por retraso de la carga para la segunda chispa del circuito que propusieron y no es nada dificil hacer el circuito con los componentes adecuados pero requiere trabajo, mucho dinero y tiempo realizando pruebas. hay otra opcion y resulta para generar 3 chispas con un solo toque del platino y sin retraso tanto en baja rpm como en alta rpm. pero es muy grotesco.
 un integrado lm555 que reciba el pulso del platino y genere 3 pulsos de salida y esos 3 pulsos los reciba otro circuito que mande a disparar a 3 bobinas en secuencia (bobina1, bobina2 y bobina3) y la chispa de las 3 bobinas se descarguen directo al distribuidor y de hay a las bujias. las tres bobinas estarán cargadas esperando la orden de disparo. 
en teoria funcionarias pero tendria que colocar las 3 bobinas juntas a disparar a un mismo cable pero controladas independientemente. 

medio científico loco pero funcionaria. 
gracias por su tiempo y saludos.


----------

